# For a "lab/shepherd mix" - breed and ears?



## dit (Oct 25, 2009)

Katie is almost 15 weeks old. People tell me she looks like a white German Shepherd. My nephew thinks she looks like a piglet and a friend called her "conehead". I don't honestly know what she is, but from you GSD owner experiences, is this a normal stage for her ears to go through? They often tilt together toward the center which makes it look like she has a cone head! Does she look like a GSD to you guys? She is about 23 pounds. Oh yes, *and based on her current weight and age, any prediction about how much she will weigh when grown up??*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

her face and ears sure look like a GSD. Do you have any side pics?

Give the two breeds you listed she should be at least 60 lbs. Are you sure she's a mix?

Jax was about 20 lbs when she was 13 weeks.


----------



## dit (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't have a side pic at her current age, but here's one from before. I saw her mom, (unless it wasn't really her mom, but I believe the shelter), who was about 30 pounds, malnourished and looked like neither a lab nor shepherd, just a mixed mutt. I do see a little bump on the puppy's nose now, just noticed it yesterday.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ahhh...she's a little porker!! *L* What was she looking at?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

She definately has shepherd in her but looks to me like she is mixed with terrier.


----------



## dit (Oct 25, 2009)

> Quote:ahhh...she's a little porker!! *L* What was she looking at?


Do you mean porker as in fat/chunky? She's incredibly lean and lanky now.

As to what she was looking at, *where do you think the treats are kept? LOL * The little stool, which she fell in love with when I brought her home on her own initiative, is no longer located there. But she's now jumping up to put paws on the counters trying to get treats. If anyone knows how to stop this, please let me know. Long story, but I am not supposed to scold her and diversion doesn't work. I ordered some Snappy Trainers...maybe that will work...This dog wants TREATS more than anything on earth.


----------

